# Help!! two eight and half week baby pigeon flew away



## Abhinav (May 24, 2015)

Hi, I need an urgent help my two baby pigeon flew away in hostel, around one and half month ago I found two baby pigeons with both parents dead. I rescued them and reared them, but over period of time they got very scared of me, otherwise they were doing fine and were on millet diet and were fond of sorghum and pearl millet. They ate on their own and drank on their own. They had developed complete feathers with water protection and they used to preen almost three times a day.

They don't know before how to get out of door even if I kept it open, though they used to look curiously. Since I was planning to shift in a week or two so I was getting my A.C. packed and unit removed, this disturbed their resting place and they got scared as hell, and flew away outside as door was open.

They went to open space in my hostel, now they are together and there are almost 500 pigeons in that open space. I can still see them sitting above one of windows.

They are responding to my calls by nodding head and looking but are not coming back. Will they survive? The way I observed they are not scared much of other pigeons but other pigeons are not very welcoming to them.

What should I do can I bring them back because this is not the release I wanted for them Its very hard release.

I'm also posting pics which I took in open space.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I remember these kids when their parents were caught in fan and you raised them. 
Well hope they return but when there are other feral pigeons, may be they get some mate and start their lives. They should come to you for feed when hungry coz actually they know not where to find food or they can hang out with ferals to find it. Many possibilities. 
My fledgling of almost same age flew and came back after a day, spent night with feral flock but as he was white he knew he wasn't one of them and searched the way back. Yours being feral may find that way better with feral flock. Time will tell. Keep calling them when you see and keep some feed and water at some point where they could see it. 
Well you gave them special care like parents so you are always rewarded as they could survive with that care. Now let's hope for the best and keep us posted.


----------



## Abhinav (May 24, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Yes I remember these kids when their parents were caught in fan and you raised them.
> Well hope they return but when there are other feral pigeons, may be they get some mate and start their lives. They should come to you for feed when hungry coz actually they know not where to find food or they can hang out with ferals to find it. Many possibilities.
> My fledgling of almost same age flew and came back after a day, spent night with feral flock but as he was white he knew he wasn't one of them and searched the way back. Yours being feral may find that way better with feral flock. Time will tell. Keep calling them when you see and keep some feed and water at some point where they could see it.
> Well you gave them special care like parents so you are always rewarded as they could survive with that care. Now let's hope for the best and keep us posted.


Thanks a lot, I'm praying for them, I did keep but since being evening they couldn't see. I will keep some more tomorrow.
This is first time they went out, will they be able to trace their way back????


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If they had access to outside area from your door or window, they must have imprinted on that by now and they may come back.
But if they find the feral flock convenient, they can hang out there, nothing sure. Just keep an eye on then and keep water and feed and try calling them. If they are hungry and don't find feed anywhere else, they will return.


----------



## Abhinav (May 24, 2015)

Hey thanks again, the younger one met with flock today afternoon and he flew with them, though last night he had troubles, he got wet as was sitting in open. The older one is still in hostel campus has not yet flown to ground so is living with other pigeons. None of them returned. I think they found food and company both. I'm happy for them.


----------

